# Curious About KBoard History



## Greybeard (Mar 13, 2018)

I may be new here on Kboards, but I'm older than dirt   and remember when there used to be a very wild & wooly Kindle discussion community on Amazon itself. I wasted many many hours there debating the new-fangled ebooks and if they were really worth $.99 since they weren't "real books" and if all the Kindle books would always be less than $9.99 like Amazon "promised" (nope, but they didn't promise that.) Back when the Kindle was a fledgling idea and the Nook was stiff competition. Moderation there was non-existent for the most part and flame wars were the norm in some discussion rooms. Authors and professionals tended to shy away unless they were cantankerous. But it was great to interact with other readers and talk-up or badmouth our latest discovery.

It's cool to see that this is a more mature and civilized BB and that we've moved on from the idea of "is the ebook a good thing or a passing fad" to just "is this a good book" regardless of format. I also love seeing everyone's books in their signatures, it's incredibly motivating. It's also made my "to-be-read" list even more unwieldy. 

So, are the KBoards an outgrowth of the old Amazon boards or did some industrious person decide to start them as a new idea? Anybody else from the old boards?

Richard


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I passed eight years here on Friday. It coexisted with the Amazon boards back then, and this place was the voice of reason


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

KBoards started out as KindleBoards, but at some point Amazon made the owner change its name.

When I joined a bunch of years ago, it was a highly interactive place for Kindle users to learn more about Kindles and other e-readers and to find things to read on them. A few early-adopter authors joined, and eventually started their own discussions about e-publishing.

Now the forum has pretty much [d]evolved to an author-centric meeting place to discuss and complain about the business of self-publishing. It seems most of my fellow readers have moved on to other pastures, and I just drop in occasionally to see what some of my old friends here are up to.

I suspect my days here are limited.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Now the forum has pretty much [d]evolved to an author-centric meeting place to discuss and complain about the business of self-publishing. It seems most of my fellow readers have moved on to other pastures, and I just drop in occasionally to see what some of my old friends here are up to.
> 
> I suspect my days here are limited.


You see, that's what I don't understand. This board would be such a great opportunity for authors to interact with readers, to talk to them as friends and peers - being readers themselves (at least I hope most authors do read). I cannot imagine a better and more effective marketing tool. A few of them get it. Only a few.

I am not a great or frequent poster myself but I have discovered so many new books and authors here in the Book Corner, and no other social media "pastures" can replace that. Perhaps, with all those personal data violations uncovered in Facebook (a tip of an iceberg, I'm afraid), we'll see more fellow readers and now-seldom-seen members revisiting this safe and well-moderated place.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

PS: I'm not _blaming_ the authors -- just that for whatever reason, as the author traffic went up, the reader traffic went down. It may be coincidence, it may be cause and effect, or it may be some of each. I'm just personally only interested in what used to be here from a reader-centric viewpoint but has since greatly dwindled.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, traffic in the Book Corner has gone down drastically since I joined (member #91). If you aren't an author or a word-game player, there's not a compelling reason to drop by here frequently. I also have no explanation for this. It certainly isn't the moderators/board owners at fault. The only alternative I have is the SF discussion boards on groups.io. Even the mystery group on Yahoo has tanked in the last two years, going from fairly active to one or two messages a month.   


Sigh.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The moderators and board owners here have been great, but I agree with the assessments about the board becoming author-centric rather than reader-centric. I think part of the change has been because of the shift of ebooks from being a high-tech and exotic thing that required some knowledge and commitment to use, and probably a specialized (Kindle) custom device, to ebooks just becoming another app on a tablet. this is good for reading and ebook readers especially, but it reduced the need for readers to seek out a place like KBoardsto get guidance on the mystic arts of font selection and ebook format!  

I appreciate this board, and especially the people who make it happen, but it isn’t as nifty a place for me as it used to be, alas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This November will mark 10 years here for me.  I was looking for like-minded people when I got my first Kindle and this was a better environment than the boards at Amazon.
I think the regular reader traffic has died off some since we are all much more used to having Kindles and such.  There are not as many questions about the readers in general except for new models.  When the authors first started coming in droves, we were inundated with "buy my book" posts and the mods found a good way to keep that stuff separate from the regular threads.  I think the most successful authors here leave the author boards and just participate in the other conversations without constantly screaming "I'm an author.  Buy my book."
This is still the first place I go for recommendations on new reads, accessories for my Kindles, information on new features, new Amazon products/services, and just general questions: tea, instant pot, rice cookers, fitbits, etc.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been here since the K1 Oprah sale, whenever that was. I'm Member #337, which is a relatively low number, so I guess I've been here a while.

Like many others from that era, I discovered what was then KindleBoards from Leslie's posts on the official Amazon forums. 

This board did feel more magical in the early days, but I think that's because the concept of the Kindle itself also felt more magical then.

I mostly ignore the Author sections right now, but I hope one day to join them. 

KBoards is still a great resource during product launches and for general troubleshooting.

I'm not sure I ever was a frequent daily poster, but I do check in a couple of times a week.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Greybeard said:


> I may be new here on Kboards, but I'm older than dirt  and remember when there used to be a very wild & wooly Kindle discussion community on Amazon itself. I wasted many many hours there debating the new-fangled ebooks and if they were really worth $.99 since they weren't "real books" and if all the Kindle books would always be less than $9.99 like Amazon "promised" (nope, but they didn't promise that.) Back when the Kindle was a fledgling idea and the Nook was stiff competition. Moderation there was non-existent for the most part and flame wars were the norm in some discussion rooms. Authors and professionals tended to shy away unless they were cantankerous. But it was great to interact with other readers and talk-up or badmouth our latest discovery.
> 
> It's cool to see that this is a more mature and civilized BB and that we've moved on from the idea of "is the ebook a good thing or a passing fad" to just "is this a good book" regardless of format. I also love seeing everyone's books in their signatures, it's incredibly motivating. It's also made my "to-be-read" list even more unwieldy.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard. I remember the old Kindle board on Amazon. It was pretty wild! I hung out there a bit from 2010-2011. After that it became really hostile to authors, even if we were just interacting like any other user. I did make some good friends there--some whom I've met in person now and have become beta readers for me. I still chat with some of them almost daily.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm one of those Leslie recruited from the Amazon forums. That was in 2008. What a relief to be here. I loved Kindle Watch when we would follow everyone's Kindle delivery.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder (Jun 9, 2014)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Yeah, traffic in the Book Corner has gone down drastically since I joined (member #91). If you aren't an author or a word-game player, there's not a compelling reason to drop by here frequently. I also have no explanation for this. It certainly isn't the moderators/board owners at fault. The only alternative I have is the SF discussion boards on groups.io. Even the mystery group on Yahoo has tanked in the last two years, going from fairly active to one or two messages a month.
> 
> Sigh.


I think all the conversation has moved to FB groups, while fan critiques are thriving on Twitter and Tumblr. That's what I am seeing, anyway.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

First off, I'm a reader, not an author.
I joined K(indle)Boards shortly after I got my first Kindle in 2010. I hung out here in NQK because I didn't know what all this site had to offer. Now I rarely come here because I'm not that much of a game player and games seem to dominate this forum.
Now I mostly stick to the Free Books and Bargain Book threads in The Book Bazaar forum to see what's available and the Let's Talk Kindle forum to see what might be new. I'm not much of a poster (hunt & peck typist here) but I check in a couple of times a day.
I thank everyone associated with Kboards for having this site. Lots of good folks here.


----------



## HappyLiving (Jun 15, 2018)

Interesting views. KBoards should be a good place for both readers and authors. My feeling from reading these posts is that traffic has gone down. Could it be that there are too many other places? How does goodreads and kboards compare? Just curious. I am a reader who is mostly interested in Health and Spirituality related topics.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

In the early days, we celebrated hitting member number 2000 and so forth.
Many of the early members were very active here.  We were all excited about our kindles and discovering new books and new authors. And facilitating others to purchase accessories.  We got skins for the readers and leather covers to protect them, etc. And then there were the new models from Amazon and so when they were announced we discussed the possible features and after they were announced we ordered them and engaged in "kindle watch" waiting for each other's new kindles to be delivered, and "how do you like it?".
Most of that has worn off as we have become more used to the items.  And it seems that the new users are more sophisticated than we were about making a new purchase.
There were a couple of toxic members back in the old days when there were less than 100 "frequent" posters.  And some people had their feelings hurt by the toxic types and left.  And when the mgmt and the moderators found ways to deal with the toxic people, some of the ones who were banished  (or told to behave) felt that their freedom of expression was transgressed and got mad and left.  Sadly some of these were very creative technically (with advice for the rest of us), very creative artistically (posted art and photos), very creative with the written word (they were REALLY frequent posters).  
Many of our old friends just got to where their lives changed and, I think, they did not have time for this anymore.
Authors came and pushed their books.....this was not liked by many.  So authors were asked to keep such stuff in a walled-off area now the cafe.  This worked but not before some members left because they were tired of sorting through so much stuff they did not care for to find the "good stuff".
It was hard for Harvey and the mods to create an environment that worked for all and then train us how to use it.
Some were impatient and went away before it got sorted out.
Back then we had some authors who became friends by being members first and discussing their books second.  Jeff Hepple, Mike Hicks, and many others did this.  Jeff passed away and many of these authors seem to have left for various reasons.
So now it seems that authors come here to learn their trade and to discuss that trade with each other and anyone willing to listen to that discussion but not contribute much to the "general good" (as seen by non-authors).
So a non-author (especially one that has been around a long time) is likely to feel that this place is mostly for authors and that non-authors are not much wanted.  I think this is a wrong perception.  But I do believe that many have left that felt it was/is true.
Harvey, his family and the mods have worked very hard to make us all happy but that is often impossible.  Thanks for the effort and for what you have done.
I hope I have not misrepresented any facts or issues.  This was an extremely fun place that many felt very emotional about.  We have been a virtual family at times.  And now not so much.
Some loved the chat room and felt that it was the only thing left that they enjoyed.  They even daily got in and enjoyed an hour or so with a small group of like-minded friends.  When it went away they were "hurt". This is an example.
Another  example is that some of the friendly writers got so successful that they disappeared.  Like Boyd Morrison who was very active and friendly in the boards.  He got successful and there were a lot of demands for his time.  But we missed him here.  He could now be back and I would not know it.  There are now over 100,000 registered accounts.  We used to be less than 4000 and a lot of those never posted.
these are random thoughts and I hope have not upset anyone.
just sayin......


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

Aha! Thanks for asking the question Greybeard. I noticed that some members share covers of the books they're reading, whereas the vast majority share their own book covers. 

Betsy that explains why the Author Forum is just the one Writers' CafÃ© board rather than subdivided into different sections for Craft, Publishing, Marketing. It's been great for me as both a writer and reader to learn about self-publishing here and discover new authors.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

geoffthomas, that was a pretty good cliff version of Kboards I think. I can't believe its been 10 years already. Holy moly, time really does fly    . 
Sometimes I do miss the excitement of the watch lists and waiting for a new device. But like you said, we are used to it now. I think also most what can be done in a kindle has been done already. Back then, we didn't really know what was possible. 

And I wasn't even one of the early posters, I came in late 2008 and my member number I think is 697. So there were lots of folks already here when I came. I remember being nervous to post. Never was one for forums before that much. First time I posted I hadn't even had my K1 yet. 

I guess I almost got used to not seeing many of the "old" names around. But reading posts like in this threads brings back the memories, bit by bit. I am still here after all and not many days go by I don't at least check in once. Even if its a bit more quiet now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


> geoffthomas, that was a pretty good cliff version of Kboards I think. I can't believe its been 10 years already. Holy moly, time really does fly   .
> Sometimes I do miss the excitement of the watch lists and waiting for a new device. But like you said, we are used to it now. I think also most what can be done in a kindle has been done already. Back then, we didn't really know what was possible.
> 
> And I wasn't even one of the early posters, I came in late 2008 and my member number I think is 697. So there were lots of folks already here when I came. I remember being nervous to post. Never was one for forums before that much. First time I posted I hadn't even had my K1 yet.
> ...


Even in the beginning, we grew pretty fast. I've been a member since 11/5/08 (#390) and you since 11/20/08 (#697). That's a lot of new members in just two weeks on a pretty small forum back then. Thanks, Leslie for dragging us over here from the Amazon forums.

Geoff, I loved Kindle Watch. It was my favorite thing to do around here.

Atunah, I also check in every day.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Where do I find my member number?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Where do I find my member number?


Slide your cursor over your member name above your avatar, look on the bottom left of your computer and you'll see a profile URL pop up. You are member #142! I think it is also on your profile somewhere, the one you get to from the top line drop downs - My KBoards > Profile.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Lynn Is A Pseudonym said:


> Wow. I joined in 2012 and I'm user 62,319 if I'm seeing the right number.


Yep, that's what it says!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

crebel said:


> Slide your cursor over your member name above your avatar, look on the bottom left of your computer and you'll see a profile URL pop up. You are member #142! I think it is also on your profile somewhere, the one you get to from the top line drop downs - My KBoards > Profile.


Thank you. My computer doesn't do that? Went into a couple profile pages. Didn't find member number.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Where do I find my member number?


There isn't a way to see it easily through profile, though you can do it through profile.

Go to My KBoards (top menu) > Profile > Profile Info > Summary and then look at the URL, it should end with=### where ### is the user number.

Or, if you are using a computer with a mouse, use the mouse to hover over your name on the left side of one of your posts. You should see the link ending in the user number at the bottom of the browser. Most browsers do that--what browser are you using, Sandpiper?

Or, if you are using a computer with a mouse, you can right-click on your name on the left side of one of your posts. You should get the pop-up (allowing you to copy the link) showing the URL.

Or, if you are on a tablet or phone (at least on iThings), you can press & hold and get the pop up (which again, allows you to copy but also shows the URL).

It used to be easier, but a software update took that easy option away.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or, if you are using a computer with a mouse, use the mouse to hover over your name on the left side of one of your posts. You should see the link ending in the user number at the bottom of the browser. Most browsers do that--what browser are you using, Sandpiper?
> 
> Betsy


I'm using Safari on a MacBook Pro.

Did the My KBoards, etc. Whole lotta numbers in that web address. Never would have known 142 was my member number. Wasn't the end number in the address.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

sandpiper, you are correct your member number is not in your profile.  It is in mine and Chris' because we put it there in the text option.
Gertie also does not have it in her profile.  However it should show up for you and all members when you put your cursor on top of the member name in each post.....the bottom left corner of the browser window should have a white box (one line) that has http:........and then at the end user=178 or 2378 (me).  I know this works for firefox.  What browser are you using?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> sandpiper, you are correct your member number is not in your profile. It is in mine and Chris' because we put it there in the text option.
> Gertie also does not have it in her profile. However it should show up for you and all members when you put your cursor on top of the member name in each post.....the bottom left corner of the browser window should have a white box (one line) that has http:........and then at the end user=178 or 2378 (me). I know this works for firefox. What browser are you using?


I'm using Safari on a MacBook Pro. When I put cursor over my name in a post I get a box - View the profile of Sandpiper.

OK. Click on my name then. Takes me to (first?) profile page. Look at web address for that page. Last numbers in the address is 142, my member number. Not knowing my member number, I wouldn't know that what it is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm using Safari on a MacBook Pro. When I put cursor over my name in a post I get a box - View the profile of Sandpiper.
> 
> OK. Click on my name then. Takes me to (first?) profile page. Look at web address for that page. Last numbers in the address is 142, my member number. Not knowing my member number, I wouldn't know that what it is.


Looks like you've been here longer than anyone that's posted so far.

It took me several tries to find my number. It's complicated going through your profile because there are several steps.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looks like you've been here longer than anyone that's posted so far.
> 
> It took me several tries to find my number. It's complicated going through your profile because there are several steps.


I am #91.

I am not a number, I am a free man! - The Prisoner.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I am #91.
> 
> I am not a number, I am a free man! - The Prisoner.


I notice you've been binge-watching that series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looks like you've been here longer than anyone that's posted so far.


Well, except for me....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I am #91.
> 
> I am not a number, I am a free man! - The Prisoner.


Hahahaha love that series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, except for me....


Well, I can't count you if you don't post your number, Miss 72.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well, I can't count you if you don't post your number, Miss 72.


 you found it, though! I think Ann is older than I am, KB wise....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you know who the earliest member is still posting on KBoards?  Leslie is #24, but we haven't heard from her in a long time even though she is still listed as a moderator.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

There are a lot of people who have "drifted away".
Is Heather still posting here - still a mod?
And it would be delightful if Loonlover could drag intinst back for a visit.

just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Do you know who the earliest member is still posting on KBoards? Leslie is #24, but we haven't heard from her in a long time even though she is still listed as a moderator.


Great minds think alike...I was just looking that up. That would be Meemo, member #43. Next is Yogini (#59) and then Ann (#65). Then me.

Leslie will always be listed as a Moderator. Think of her as a Moderator Emeritus. Heather is no longer a mod and hasn't posted here in a while.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great minds think alike...I was just looking that up. That would be Meemo, member #43. Next is Yogini (#59) and then Ann (#65). Then me.
> 
> Leslie will always be listed as a Moderator. Think of her as a Moderator Emeritus. Heather is no longer a mod and hasn't posted here in a while.
> 
> Betsy


Makes me feel like a teenager.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> you found it, though! I think Ann is older than I am, KB wise....


I am 65 in kboards time.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Kindle watch. I remember working night shift and switching between KBoards and Amazon waiting for them to start taking orders for the kindle 3 (KK or Kindle Keyboard now). There were pages after pages of Kindle watchers posting their delivery due dates. And if some one got their delivery date moved up, you would have thought they had won the lottery. Cheering and celebrations from all the posters. Posting pictures of my new leather cover (my K2 had a DaVinci and the first of many for my K3 was the brown Medici) and seeing pictures of everyone's covers and skins. Wow the money I spent on covers. The first reviews. Everything seemed so new and exciting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> Kindle watch. I remember working night shift and switching between KBoards and Amazon waiting for them to start taking orders for the kindle 3 (KK or Kindle Keyboard now). There were pages after pages of Kindle watchers posting their delivery due dates. And if some one got their delivery date moved up, you would have thought they had won the lottery. Cheering and celebrations from all the posters. Posting pictures of my new leather cover (my K2 had a DaVinci and the first of many for my K3 was the brown Medici) and seeing pictures of everyone's covers and skins. Wow the money I spent on covers. The first reviews. Everything seemed so new and exciting.


Those were great times. I had a cover and a skin on my K1.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great minds think alike...I was just looking that up. That would be Meemo, member #43. Next is Yogini (#59) and then Ann (#65). Then me.
> 
> Leslie will always be listed as a Moderator. Think of her as a Moderator Emeritus. Heather is no longer a mod and hasn't posted here in a while.
> 
> Betsy


Oh wow! And I hadn't posted much until recently - I pop in and look a bit but mostly on my phone, not the best way to do it.
But I remember well being so happy to find this spot, the Amazon discussion forum had gotten a bit crazy and it was much nicer here, because there was a real effort made to keep it that way.


----------

